# Petrol Price Checker



## Clic Clac

I saw this advertised and thought it might save you a few euros :






Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental


Site du prix des carburants du Ministère de l'Économie, des Finances et de la Souveraineté industrielle : SP95, Gazole, E85, GPL, E10, SP98




www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr


----------



## boilerman

Clic Clac said:


> I saw this advertised and thought it might save you a few euros :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental
> 
> 
> Site du prix des carburants du Ministère de l'Économie, des Finances et de la Souveraineté industrielle : SP95, Gazole, E85, GPL, E10, SP98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr


Thanks CC, can you lend me something towards filling up the lawn mower


----------



## SPGW

Thankyou you CC, very useful.
Is anyone else pissed off by the realisation that petrol/diesel at the pump reflects the cost of the raw material immediately, not the cost of the crude oil it was refined from.
What regulation, or lack of, allows that anc why does the oil industry get away with it?
I mean, the pasta on the shelves reflects the cost of the wheat it was made from. A price hike of a raw material for a medicine is reflected in the first batch of medicine made with that raw material, not the product at the pharmacy today (even if it is reimbursed by the state).
Any oil industry gurus on the forum?


----------



## Befuddled

I'm guessing that your pasta doesn't carry a huge tax element.
Always follow the money.


----------



## BackinFrance

SPGW said:


> Thankyou you CC, very useful.
> Is anyone else pissed off by the realisation that petrol/diesel at the pump reflects the cost of the raw material immediately, not the cost of the crude oil it was refined from.
> What regulation, or lack of, allows that anc why does the oil industry get away with it?
> I mean, the pasta on the shelves reflects the cost of the wheat it was made from. A price hike of a raw material for a medicine is reflected in the first batch of medicine made with that raw material, not the product at the pharmacy today (even if it is reimbursed by the state).
> Any oil industry gurus on the forum?


What a confused question. Businesses are in business to make money and I would be very surprised if you have not worked for such a business during your lifetime, and if you have not profited in some personal way from doing so. 

Of course, if you have French nationality, you can reflect your views in the way that you vote (something I shall be doing and which means that you will not be voting Macron nor on the right of French politics).


----------



## BackinFrance

It's all very well for those who can afford to invest in an electric or hybrid car, but many cannot do so, and they often provide the most important services such as help in your home, help to the disabled or handicapped etc.

But let's be honest, this is not the first petrol crisis and oil companies are changing you for future exploration, including fracking, which is far from helpful.


----------



## boilerman

SPGW said:


> Thankyou you CC, very useful.
> Is anyone else pissed off by the realisation that petrol/diesel at the pump reflects the cost of the raw material immediately, not the cost of the crude oil it was refined from.
> What regulation, or lack of, allows that anc why does the oil industry get away with it?
> I mean, the pasta on the shelves reflects the cost of the wheat it was made from. A price hike of a raw material for a medicine is reflected in the first batch of medicine made with that raw material, not the product at the pharmacy today (even if it is reimbursed by the state).
> Any oil industry gurus on the forum?


While we're at it, new potatoes prices in chip shops, the price never comes down when the old spuds are used🤣


----------



## Clic Clac

boilerman said:


> While we're at it, new potatoes prices in chip shops, the price never comes down when the old spuds are used🤣


I heard only the well-heeled like your good self can frequent chippies these days.

A 'tenner' for one of each. 




boilerman said:


> Thanks CC, can you lend me something towards filling up the lawn mower


Yes. A funnel. 😅


----------



## SPGW

BackinFrance said:


> What a confused question. Businesses are in business to make money and I would be very surprised if you have not worked for such a business during your lifetime, and if you have not profited in some personal way from doing so.
> 
> Of course, if you have French nationality, you can reflect your views in the way that you vote (something I shall be doing and which means that you will not be voting Macron nor on the right of French politics).


Thanks for your thoughts BiF, but no, there is no confusion in my mind (at least, not on the subject we are discussing here, except from your comments, but that is quite common and sometimes entertaining). I am raising a point that there are different rules for different commodities.


----------



## Bevdeforges

SPGW said:


> that petrol/diesel at the pump reflects the cost of the raw material immediately, not the cost of the crude oil it was refined from.


The price at the pump is based on what the vendor pays their suppliers for the current shipment. (Plus the relevant taxes, obviously.) When a manufacturer raises prices on their products, they normally do so as of a certain date. While the shops can sell off what is already on their shelves based on the lower price they may have paid a few weeks earlier, they are within their rights to simply raise the price on all the widgets as of the date that the manufacturer announces the new prices.


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> The price at the pump is based on what the vendor pays their suppliers for the current shipment. (Plus the relevant taxes, obviously.) When a manufacturer raises prices on their products, they normally do so as of a certain date. While the shops can sell off what is already on their shelves based on the lower price they may have paid a few weeks earlier, they are within their rights to simply raise the price on all the widgets as of the date that the manufacturer announces the new prices.


The prices the shops charge the customer are not regulated. The shops can charge you what they want to for pasta, and that is pretty much what they do.

Note that some of the big supermarket chains offer a discount in their stores if you present the receipt for fuel you have purchased there, and there are all sorts of other arrangements. 
Independent service stations can do no more than endeavour to be competitive if they want to stay in business.


----------



## SPGW

Thx Bev, that’s clear, but surely the lead time in the oil industry supply chain means that the increase in crude will be (should be) reflected in the price at the pump some weeks later, not immediately ?


----------



## boilerman

SPGW said:


> Thx Bev, that’s clear, but surely the lead time in the oil industry supply chain means that the increase in crude will be (should be)* reflected in the price at the pump some weeks later, not immediately* ?


I think we should Sheikh on that🤝


----------



## boilerman

Clic Clac said:


> Yes. A funnel. 😅


🤣 That's not fair, I wanted to say that


----------



## boilerman

Clic Clac said:


> I heard* only the well-heeled like your good self *can frequent chippies these days.


I've been called worse, and rightly so🤣

Chips, batter bits and mushy peas, it is then. I know how to live


----------



## tardigrade

boilerman said:


> Thanks CC, can you lend me something towards filling up the lawn mower


The bit you are able to put in there be sure to use it up or drain it or you will be writing and complaining on another post about your early morning trip in your pajamas cleaning the fuel system..


----------



## tardigrade

Just a reminder









How Long Can Gas Sit in a Car Before it Goes Bad?


What happens to the gasoline inside vehicles when it stagnates for weeks or even months? How long can gas sit in a car before it goes bad?




www.jdpower.com


----------



## Clic Clac

SPGW said:


> Thx Bev, that’s clear, but surely the lead time in the oil industry supply chain means that the increase in crude will be (should be) reflected in the price at the pump some weeks later, not immediately ?


The oil industry adjusted that well known formula to E=MC screwed. 😅

It's a basic rule of 'shafting economics' that it never works the same with price increases and decreases. 💩

A jump in the price of crude sees an immediate pump price increase even though the crude is still in the ground, but a price crash in crude trickles through weeks later, at a much lower percentage.



boilerman said:


> Chips, batter bits and mushy peas, it is then. I know how to live


'Batter bits'? 🤔
I said you were well heeled.
They call them 'scraps' Up North.

Still, at least you don't call mushy peas 'guacamole' like a certain Labour Peer. 🤣


----------



## boilerman

tardigrade said:


> The bit you are able to put in there be sure to use it up or drain it or you will be writing and complaining on another post about your early morning trip in your pajamas cleaning the fuel system..


Did you step on a plug? Because that would put any wum in a funny mood


----------



## SPGW

Batter bits, scraps, maybe « Scratchings » too?


----------



## Bevdeforges

SPGW said:


> Thx Bev, that’s clear, but surely the lead time in the oil industry supply chain means that the increase in crude will be (should be) reflected in the price at the pump some weeks later, not immediately ?


Interesting piece on the 20h news last night addressing pretty much this issue. Some large chain petrol stations get daily (or almost daily) deliveries to keep their pumps stocked up. Smaller stations may only get deliveries every couple of weeks - or in some cases, once a month. Rather than try to determine the source for each delivery of fuel, the prices change all at once. (Besides, when the tank farms get their petrol from the refineries it all gets dumped into the same enormous storage tanks.)

Actually, there are (finally!) starting to be some articles and editorials suggesting that instead of trying to regulate the price of petroleum based fuels, maybe the governments (all of them) need to start getting serious about all their nattering on about reducing world reliance on petroleum. More was done during the "gas crisis" back in the 70's - telling folks to dial down their thermostats, wear a sweater, car pool, drive less (i.e. plan out and combine trips in your car), etc.

During the middle of the various confinements and lockdowns, the price of petroleum took a nosedive - because the demand was so low. The problem with that approach now is that, as soon as the prices at the pump go lower, people feel "free" to use their cars more and drive around without a care in the world. No one is likely to meet their Paris Accord commitments - and "everyone should have an electric car" is NOT the answer to the problem. Everyone is going to have to sacrifice a bit (like back in the 70's) and then the government should be looking to see what specific sectors or individuals actually "need" support - whether in the form of subsidies or of improved infrastructure to reduce their need for personal vehicles. I seriously doubt we'll ever eliminate the need for fossil fuels entirely - but we showed during the lock downs that demand can be reduced significantly in a variety of ways. We just need to take a look at all the options that are available and which are practical for what sectors including how to "motivate" people to do the right thing.


----------



## SPGW

Excellent, thanks Bev for your nice summary.


----------



## rynd2it

Slightly off topic but I just got this from my electricity supplier - might have something to do with pump prices vs crude oil prices:

_Vous suivez probablement l'actualité concernant* le conflit actuel entre la Russie et l’Ukraine* et l’impact de ce contexte dramatique sur les tarifs de l’électricité et du gaz. En effet, cette situation exceptionnelle fait craindre à un grand nombre d’acteurs du marché de l’énergie en Europe une pénurie éventuelle, ce qui a pour effet une envolée des prix sur le marché de gros. Or bien que Mint Energie se fournisse à 100% en énergie verte et française, notre prix d’achat est fixé par le marché de gros européen : *lorsque les prix du gaz et de l’électricité augmentent sur le marché, cela s’applique à toutes les sources de production d’énergie, même renouvelables*. Cela amène les principaux fournisseurs d’énergie dont Mint Energie à faire évoluer leur tarif. _

You probably follow the news about the current conflict between Russia and Ukraine and the impact of this dramatic context on electricity and gas prices. Indeed, this exceptional situation makes a large number of players in the energy market in Europe fear a possible shortage, which has the effect of soaring prices on the wholesale market. However, although Mint Energie is supplied 100% with green and French energy, our purchase price is set by the European wholesale market: when gas and electricity prices increase on the market, this applies to all sources of energy production, including renewable ones. This leads the main energy suppliers, including Mint Energie, to change their tariffs.

As Hercule Poiriot famoulsy said - I gives one furiously to think!


----------

